# Dosenbier aber wo?



## Haxxler (28. Juli 2009)

Da ich nächstes Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden campen gehe würde ich gerne mal wissen in welchen Märkten man eigentlich noch Dosenbier kaufen? Am besten palettenweise. Unsere Auto ist sowieso ziemlich voll und da würden Kisten einfach zu viel Platz wegnehmen und auf Pfand is ja auch geschissen. Aber bitte nicht so ekliges Gesöff wie Faxe oder 5,0 Original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke ^^


----------



## 2boon4you (28. Juli 2009)

öhm in jeden Super Markt in Österreich :b


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

öttinger... nachdem uns am 2. tag das 2.5er ausgegangen ist war das gar nicht mal soooo schlecht.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

nix gegen 5,0!


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (28. Juli 2009)

FAXE 1 LITER DOSEN FTW!


----------



## 2boon4you (28. Juli 2009)

Gösser > all 
Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Juli 2009)

Sollte es eigentlich in jedem gut sortierten Supermarkt geben.
Achja, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer hats erfunden? \o/


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Wer hats erfunden? \o/


in 2 jahren kannste mitreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> in 2 jahren kannste mitreden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der war fies ^^


----------



## Night falls (28. Juli 2009)

Was ist denn das für ein Thread? Warst du zu faul um in die Stadt zu fahren oder wohnst du in einem winzigen Kaff wos bloß nen Tante Emma Laden gibt?
Dosenbier gibts Palettenweise in jedem Supermarkt und sogar einigen Discountern! O.o


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2009)

Ich würds in Dänemark kaufen, da gibts kein Dosenpfand.. :>


----------



## Haxxler (29. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Thread? Warst du zu faul um in die Stadt zu fahren oder wohnst du in einem winzigen Kaff wos bloß nen Tante Emma Laden gibt?
> Dosenbier gibts Palettenweise in jedem Supermarkt und sogar einigen Discountern! O.o



Du hast es erfasst! 100 Punkte für die fallende Nacht. Nein mal im ernst, irgendwie gibt es hier in der Umgebung in den allseitsbeliebten Läden wie Edeka, Plus, Netto etc. nur scheiß Auswahl.


----------



## Independent (29. Juli 2009)

Grafenwalder ausm Lidl. Haben davon im Urlaub 15 Stück pro Person am Tag gesoffen und sind erst nach dem vierten Tag nicht mehr voll geworden.
...Das schafft nicht jedes Pissbier

0.33er Handgranate und billig!


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich würds in Dänemark kaufen, da gibts kein Dosenpfand.. :>


jo klar,dafür zahlst mindestens das doppelte für den Alk...was meinst du warum die Dänemarkurlauber mit Palletten voll Bier aus good old germany da rüber setzen???
hol dir Karlsquell von Aldi.ist saubillig und schmeckt gar nich schlecht


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2009)

ich weiß echt nicht was es gegen 5,0er oder 2,5er einzuwenden gibt. 

und aufs dosenpfand geschissen?!
25Cent pro Dose - na wie du meinst. wir schleppen den scheiß zu 85% wieder mit zurück. 
so der aufwand isses ja nu auch nich.


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2009)

kA warum du gelacht hast, aber die gesamtzusammenstellung deines accounts find ich total super! xD


----------



## Belphega (29. Juli 2009)

In Tirol zahlst du zwischen 4,50 und 9 Euro fürn 24er.
Von bäh bis lecker.


----------



## Hanfgurke (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich Dose hole, dann immer 5,0er. Da ist das P/L-Verhältnis noch am besten. Kommt aber so gut wie nie vor. Flasche muss sein, oder gleich 'n 5l-Fass. Aber die bekommt man immer so mies gekühlt.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Juli 2009)

Also auf 25 cent pro dose würd ich auch nicht so einfach verzichten!!! Aber gut ich wohn an der Niederländischen Grenze und da ist es recht einfach Dosenbier zu kaufen! Kein Dosenpfand und man bekommt nahezu alles was in Dosen abefüllt wird! 

Ansonsten fährt man halt mal zu nem größeren Supermarkt wie Real oder sowas da wird es mit Sicherheit auch Dosenbier geben!


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juli 2009)

Warum fragt man nicht einfach mal in einem Getränkemarkt nach? -.-


----------



## Xelyna (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Warum fragt man nicht einfach mal in einem Getränkemarkt nach? -.-


Weil man Angst vor der Getränkemarktfachverkäuferin mit den Sauerkrautstampfern hat? :>
Ich würd auch Becks nehmen ! 
Aber ich darf das auch.. :S


----------



## AemJaY (29. Juli 2009)

Feldschlösschen hat n 5L Fass das selbstkühlend ist!
Yeah darf auf keiner Party fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2009)

Also Palettenweise gibts 5.0 beim Rewe, zumindest bei uns. N' Fass is aber auch nich schlecht, wenn mans kühlen kann


----------



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn Ihr campen geht ist doch Bier eh unpassend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nehmt besser Wein, Sekt, Früchte und Saft mit und macht ne Bowle oder Sangria oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr campen geht ist doch Bier eh unpassend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Waaas?
Ketzer! Verbrennt ihn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Warum fragt man nicht einfach mal in einem Getränkemarkt nach? -.-


Ich wollte auch mal 'nen Thread aufmachen der in Spam versinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (29. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dose hole, dann immer 5,0er. Da ist das P/L-Verhältnis noch am besten. Kommt aber so gut wie nie vor. Flasche muss sein, oder gleich 'n 5l-Fass. Aber die bekommt man immer so mies gekühlt.


an den see, ab aufs schlauchboot, festschnüren, tief ins wasser lassen, und am gefrierfach erfreuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kühler gehts nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nix gegen 5,0!


Damit war doch schon alles gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2009)

Faxe > 5,0   ( wobei des immer noch gut is ^^ [ außer Weizen, aber das trinkt man einfach nich aus Dosen ^^ ] )


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Faxe & Weizen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2009)

das is ja voll aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen Fala.... pfui


----------



## Falathrim (29. Juli 2009)

Gar nicht? o.0

Faxe is bäh und Weizen..naja...Weizen geht ;D

Trotzdem...do not want xP


----------



## Alohajoe (29. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> öttinger... nachdem uns am 2. tag das 2.5er ausgegangen ist war das gar nicht mal soooo schlecht.


Sie, Sir, sind ein Schwein!
(nein, das ist keine Beleidigung; ist ein Zitat aus Eine schrecklich nett Familie, und lag mir grad spontan auf der Zunge)

Ich find Öttinger einfach nur pervers, im negativen Sinne. Und da sind viele Kollegen der gleichen Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier schwören die meisten auch auf 5.0, aber das ist auch nicht so mein Ding.

Hol dir halt ein 20l-Fass, das nimmt nur an einer Stelle Platz weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Waaas?
> Ketzer! Verbrennt ihn!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im Gegensatz zu Bier kann man Bowle und Sangria auch noch trinken wenns durch die Hitze kochend heiss geworden ist und es schmeckt dann sogar immernoch einigermassen. Bei Bier hingegen reicht schon Zimmertemparatur, damit mans nicht mehr trinken kann. Wer schonmal das letzte Bierfass an ner Poolparty den Nachmittag über in der prallen Sonne hat stehen lassen weiss, dass kochend warmes Bier etwa sogut wie Ochsenpis** schmeckt (nein, ich mein nicht Red Bull 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Sie, Sir, sind ein Schwein!
> (nein, das ist keine Beleidigung; ist ein Zitat aus Eine schrecklich nett Familie, und lag mir grad spontan auf der Zunge)
> 
> Ich find Öttinger einfach nur pervers, im negativen Sinne. Und da sind viele Kollegen der gleichen Meinung
> ...


keine sorge, ich kenn das zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mag öttinger auch nicht unbedingt, aber glauib mir, wenn alles zu neige geht, schmeckt beim campen auch öttinger xD


----------



## Nofel (29. Juli 2009)

Ich kann nur zu 5Liter Fässchen Becks raten. Dosen sind immer so schnell alle. Wobei beim Campen ist so ne schön Sangria auch nicht schlecht.



> keine sorge, ich kenn das zitat tongue.gif
> ich mag öttinger auch nicht unbedingt, aber glauib mir, wenn alles zu neige geht, schmeckt beim campen auch öttinger xD



Gehen beim Campen die Geschmacksnerven kaputt?


----------

